# Need help with a timberwolf



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok here's the deal I have a 98 timberwolf, when you ride on smooth ground it doesn't squeak but when your on the trail an hit bumps it squeaks and won't stop till you stop the bike. Where do you it could be coming from. It's not the shock cuz when the bike is stopped I push on the up and down on it and it doesn't do it. Oh an it's in the front right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

shocks, bushings, bearings. gotta be one or all.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok how do I get to the bushings?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno. Take the A-Arm off. Those are the bushings I'm talking about, either those, or the shock bushings. Which wouldnt make noise just by pushing down on them. I have a feeling it's probably shock bushings. Your A-Arm's might be greaseable too BTW.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok thanks I will have to check them out an I will report back on it in a few


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good. Grease everything in there on the A-Arms you can and that should help. Inspect those shock mount bushing real well, I bet they are all dry-rotted and that might be whats making noise.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I will do and thanks you have been rlly helpful and sorry about not searching about them tires and the other stuff..oh and you wouldn't happen to know how to put ammo cans onto the rack? Like to hold them there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would use little U-bolts. Mark and drill holes in the bottom of the can, and put the U-bolt under the rack up thru the bottom of the can & screw the nuts on inside the can. Then seal around them with a little silicon so they dont leak bad. You can find little rubber washers to put under the nut as well that will help seal.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks cuz I searched for them and couldn't find anything..and that's what ok going to do thanks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Take a can of WD-40 (or equivelent) and hit each bushing and drive it. 

Sometimes it will fix the squeek or lessen the noise and LYK which one is siezing/noisy.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Take a can of WD-40 (or equivelent) and hit each bushing and drive it.
> 
> Sometimes it will fix the squeek or lessen the noise and LYK which one is siezing/noisy.


:agreed: do this to ONE part at a time, until you find the culprit... if you go and spray the whole bike down with WD-40, it will stop squeaking and you won't know which part was the problem.. 

and for the ammo cans, do just like Polaris425 said, use u-bolts through the bottom of the can... I used rubber washers with flat washers to seal it off too....


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok sounds like a plan for this weekend after I get done hunting and I'm thinking about getting a piece of diamond plating and cutting to the shape of the back rack an bolting them to it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Good idea. Make sure you make yourself some eye's or something to bolt in there too, to tie stuff down with.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I will do something like that. I normally don't carry anything on the back of the bike. Only thing that comes close is a deer and I got the hitch for that. I'm thinking ammo cans and a cooler on the back and that's it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> I will do something like that. I normally don't carry anything on the back of the bike. Only thing that comes close is a deer and I got the hitch for that. I'm thinking ammo cans and a cooler on the back and that's it


Thats cool. You could put some eye's on there in the exact spot for strapping down the cooler. Or build you a little frame to bolt to it that will hold the cooler...


----------

